# how many of you have gone bald on gear?



## dazzla (Feb 4, 2009)

*have you gone bold on the juice?*​
yes3913.00%no13946.33%already bold before use248.00%paranoid about your hairline like me but probably nothing9832.67%


----------



## dazzla (Feb 4, 2009)

as said, would like to see the results


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

is this like the Daz doorstep challenge?


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

gerg said:


> is this like the Daz doorstep challenge?


 

I don't know whether he means 'bald' as in hair loss, 'bold' as in big doses, or 'bold' as in boldenone :confused1:


----------



## dazzla (Feb 4, 2009)

yea, just realised i spelt it wrong. its late......c'mon lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2009)

My teachers used to say often that i was a very bold boy.

As far as going bald on a cycle no but i have fairly thin hair as it runs in family(father shaved his head due to this) perhaps it has sped up the thinning.


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

bold automatic....still use daz


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

seriously...if your pre-determined by genetics to have hairloss then the AAS's will accelerate this,yep i'm losing,like con says,it runs from me dads side(baldrick),but who cares,as long as i'm big,strong and lean...but i dont seem to lose hair from the oily's,just orals...in fact the protein/nitrogen retention and maybe keratin's accelerated synthesis give me quite a healthy bundle of quiff!!!!


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

I can honestly say i think my hairs grown more and thicker whilst on cycle then it ever did off (hair was very thin on top) and i do have a pretty healthy head of hair at the moment and ive been cycleing aas for a while now so must work backwards with me lol as i thought i would be bald by now tbh


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I was already losing it before I started AAS - but like Ryoken I think my hair is growing faster. I'm having to shave my head every other week instead of once every three weeks.


----------



## pds999 (Jun 4, 2008)

I have taken Dutasteride 0.5mg for 7 years so wouldn't expect to anyway, so my vote is maybe a bit misleading.


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE (Apr 28, 2008)

How can you tell!!!? Whether it was genetics or the gear?

The way I looked at it was that if your gonna go bald you will, gear or not, so just get on with it!

However I would strongly consider a hair transplant when I recede further. Does anyone know if they can do a good job of them yet?


----------



## MyVision (Apr 15, 2009)

I was at some point looking into it. Apparently there is a procedure which brings quite good results, what they do is they take some hair from the back of your head and implant it where it's needed. I don't know much about costs though, they might get quite high I guess.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

I read somewhere that you take after your mothers father,and he was bald as a snooker ball,so was my fathers father,so i had no chance most of my cousions are bald aswell.


----------



## Glyneth (Sep 14, 2007)

Half the males in the family are bald and half of them arent, my hair is long and thick at the moment so we will just have to wait and see!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i think masteron helped mine on the way a bit, lol.... i actually couldnt care less if it fell out or not tho


----------



## Big Scouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Mine was on the way before i started, as all my family are bald im not really bothered it was going to happen so f()ck it!!


----------



## Rocho (Mar 30, 2009)

When on cycle there used to be alot more hair left in the bath to when im not on cycle.

Now i shave it, so no more hair in the bath....problem solved!! :thumb:


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

I would say it made me hairier everywhere else, but lose it on my head,why not hairier everywhere or bald everywhere,what is it with the head? why do steroids affect your hair on your head.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

I can honestly say that using AAS has not given me the slightest urge to change my washing powder.


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

AlasTTTair said:


> I can honestly say that using AAS has not given me the slightest urge to change my washing powder.


 :lol: :lol:

damn another one that cant be swayed into bold you must use daz lmao:lol:


----------



## Big Boy (May 12, 2009)

alright guys i started thining right about the same time i started training at 19 yo what a pain in the ****, i mangaged to keep it bay using finesteride and minoxidil and the shampoo, it didnt make any grow back but it sure as hell slowed it all down, with the stuff im sure id be a total slap head by now......... i stopped taking finesteride bcoz the sides where bloody awful, been off it now around a months feeling better but still not 100% but im good to go...... im booked in to have a hair transplant on the 23rd so i will let you know how it all goes............... im not totaly bald jus thining real bad MPB areas so before my mates notice an rib me im gunna fill i the gaps now lol........... i also try to stay away from gear that is bad for hair, ie, jus stay on the, tbol,anvar,EQ,decca, and longer estered test like test e an only use finest at a miniscule amount during cycle time........ thats about all any one using gear can do.......... other than to say balls to it and crack on.... then the only thing that will work is a transplant as the hair that will taken form the back of the head and put in the top should not be sensitve to DHT thus resulting in normal hair growth despite test or dht levels........................ bring on the baldrick. lol


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> I would say it made me hairier everywhere else, but lose it on my head,why not hairier everywhere or bald everywhere,what is it with the head? why do steroids affect your hair on your head.


DHT has a strong affinity to bind to hair follicles in the scalp and acts to downregulate their activity. Androgens generally cause the expression of secondary male sexual characteristics and one of these is growth of body hair.



Big Boy said:


> alright guys i started thining right about the same time i started training at 19 yo what a pain in the ****, i mangaged to keep it bay using finesteride and minoxidil and the shampoo, it didnt make any grow back but it sure as hell slowed it all down, with the stuff im sure id be a total slap head by now......... i stopped taking finesteride bcoz the sides where bloody awful, been off it now around a months feeling better but still not 100% but im good to go...... im booked in to have a hair transplant on the 23rd so i will let you know how it all goes............... im not totaly bald jus thining real bad MPB areas so before my mates notice an rib me im gunna fill i the gaps now lol........... i also try to stay away from gear that is bad for hair, ie, jus stay on the, tbol,anvar,EQ,decca, and longer estered test like test e an only use finest at a miniscule amount during cycle time........ thats about all any one using gear can do.......... other than to say balls to it and crack on.... then the only thing that will work is a transplant as the hair that will taken form the back of the head and put in the top should not be sensitve to DHT thus resulting in normal hair growth despite test or dht levels........................ bring on the baldrick. lol


I've always thought that too little is known about the long term health effects of taking away DHT from a man. Anything that causes birth defects makes me very suspect. I know one or two lads who took gear from an early age and (not because of it imo) were more or less bald by 19. They just shave it off. They get no grief for it, many people with full heads of hair chose to shave it. They are succesful and have fit gfs like anyone else who trains and takes AAS. Anyway, all of my mates are roided up slap heads so I'm not bothered about losing it. My none gym mates would wouldnt dare say anything lol.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Changed the title for you....lol

No, I myself have not gone bald or bold on gear. 

But, I do know an oriental guy that got some serious hair thinning from gear but it took more than 10 years, now he is super self concious.


----------



## volatileacid (Dec 28, 2005)

pauly7582 said:


> DHT has a strong affinity to bind to hair follicles in the scalp and acts to downregulate their activity. Androgens generally cause the expression of secondary male sexual characteristics and one of these is growth of body hair. I've always thought that too little is known about the long term health effects of taking away DHT from a man. Anything that causes birth defects makes me very suspect. I know one or two lads who took gear from an early age and (not because of it imo) were more or less bald by 19. They just shave it off. They get no grief for it, many people with full heads of hair chose to shave it. They are succesful and have fit gfs like anyone else who trains and takes AAS. Anyway, all of my mates are roided up slap heads so I'm not bothered about losing it. My none gym mates would wouldnt dare say anything lol.


This stuff Finastride etc - they have a warning on the instructions whereby pregnant women and women generally shouldn't even handle the tablets as it could cause birth defects in babies. I don't know this through personal experience, but what I've heard. If that is the case, then if I ever started losing hair, I wouldn't even think about finastride because if that's what it can do to women, and unborn babies, what are the long term effects for men?


----------



## volatileacid (Dec 28, 2005)

hackskii said:


> Changed the title for you....lol
> 
> No, I myself have not gone bald or bold on gear.
> 
> But, I do know an oriental guy that got some serious hair thinning from gear but it took more than 10 years, now he is super self concious.


thank god!

ps. wrt to hair loss -it's very acceptable now isn't it? The shaved head look. I think that the small minority of men losing hair should relax and shave it. I don't think it affects pulling power does it!!??


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I have heard alot of guys having issues with the sides from Finastride, and hypogonadism is one of them.

Nasty drug, remember we need DHT to keep other hormones at bay.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

volatileacid said:


> thank god!
> 
> ps. wrt to hair loss -it's very acceptable now isn't it? The shaved head look. I think that the small minority of men losing hair should relax and shave it. I don't think it affects pulling power does it!!??


I know girls that love the gotee and bald head. It is super acceptable here in the States, very common.


----------



## Big Boy (May 12, 2009)

hypergondasim?? whats that....... (sorry i really am behind the door)

cheers


----------



## dazzla (Feb 4, 2009)

hackskii said:


> Changed the title for you....lol
> 
> No, I myself have not gone bald or bold on gear.
> 
> But, I do know an oriental guy that got some serious hair thinning from gear but it took more than 10 years, now he is super self concious.


haha. cheers. thought it changed.

*Hypogonadism* is a medical term for a defect of the reproductive system that results in lack of function of the gonads (ovaries or testes). The gonads have two functions: to produce hormones (testosterone, estradiol, antimullerian hormone, progesterone, inhibin B) , activin and to produce gametes (eggs or sperm). Deficiency of sex hormones can result in defective primary or secondary sexual development, or withdrawal effects (e.g., premature menopause) in adults. Defective egg or sperm development results in infertility.

The term hypogonadism is usually applied to permanent rather than transient or reversible defects, and usually implies deficiency of reproductive hormones, with or without fertility defects. The term is less commonly used for infertility without hormone deficiency.


----------



## Big Boy (May 12, 2009)

****.............................. fo to the lab for a sperm test me thinks n then the docs for a hormone level test....


----------



## geezuz (Oct 29, 2007)

No probs for me but i have never done DHT derived drugs so perhaps I am yet to find out how my skull looks waxed up...


----------



## tom jones (Jul 7, 2008)

If your going to go bald then you will go bald at some point, gear just accelerates this time. A mate swears by Finastride(dht blocker).


----------



## ZAXXXXX (Oct 3, 2008)

Only done 2 cycles of test and my fringe has receded about 3" in less than a year, just means I have to shave my head more often


----------



## Spangle1187 (Jul 27, 2006)

I have answered No but how can I be sure?

My dad is bald and has been for some time so I guess its coming to me at some point, but my mums side of the family have their hair.

If it goes, it goes but hard to say at the moment if ASS use has had any effect.

I am turning into a silver fox though


----------



## Big Boy (May 12, 2009)

jus for all the baldy men out here who wanna use gear but dnt wanna loose all there hair, i am one lol.........

what gear is suitable to use that will not hammer the remaining hair??

i know of Tbol,Anvar,decca and thats it any one else hav more on this??


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2009)

nope didnt go bald


----------



## delboy delts (Jun 19, 2008)

i think its all due to genetics,look at your moms brothers,yr uncles,if there folicoly challenged,chances are you will be. who cares,dont go for the comb over.!


----------



## delboy delts (Jun 19, 2008)

Spangle1187 said:


> I have answered No but how can I be sure?
> 
> My dad is bald and has been for some time so I guess its coming to me at some point, but my mums side of the family have their hair.
> 
> ...


you have no worries mate,its your moms side of the family that carry the can for your hair loss.my old man was bold at 20,but im still hangin on in there.


----------



## ricey (Nov 28, 2008)

delboy delts said:


> you have no worries mate,its your moms side of the family that carry the can for your hair loss.my old man was bold at 20,but im still hangin on in there.


im not sure that is completley true mate but who knows. a lad i went to school withs dad was very bald and appraently young. he was sporting the horseshoe look. bumped into the lad at a school reunion the other week. bald as a coot 24years old. obviously took after his old man. my dads bald but my mothers side are not. who knows whats gonna happen,


----------



## Martyd (Apr 28, 2009)

delboy delts said:


> you have no worries mate,its your moms side of the family that carry the can for your hair loss.my old man was bold at 20,but im still hangin on in there.


 Damn rite.. delboy has all the funky hair styles haha:whistling:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

my father receeds quite an amount at the back of the head and at the front corners, i noticed this in myself and lopped it all off with a grade 1.

looked worse

now i have grown it back and its not that bad...bahh, only hair.

has AAS made it worse? probably but hey ho, sacrifices


----------



## DarrenBecca (Jun 4, 2009)

i was always thin at the back (at 15 years old) taking the gear now (off and on for 20 years and my hair line is exactly the same !!! just a bit thin - the old bald spot /Fryer Tuck look LOL! have always shaved it right down to the wood anyways....


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

not going bald...but deffo going grey


----------



## Scottyboyz (Jun 12, 2009)

With reference to the guy that said hes going for the hair transplant heres my experience with it.

Ive had 2 hair transplants over the course of 3 years. Im now well chuffed with my thick hair and new hairline. The technique for those interested is called FUE. This process is virtually scarless (when i mean virtually i mean that you have microscopic white dots on your head on the back where the follicles have been removed) and produces excellent results in terms of coverage and density (thickness). Noone who doesnt know u have had one can even detect you have had one as its that good 

It works by them plucking individual hair follicles from the back of the head in a scattered like pattern so that u dont end up with bald spots on your head then they re implant it into the balding areas on the top of ya head.

I had mine done in canada because it was cheaper and also because the surgeon is the best around im my opinion showing the best before and after results. All the UK ones i visited didnt give me confidence in that i was gonna get a good result.

Just some basic info. I had 3500 grafts the first time which meant 14 hours in a dentist style chair having my head stabbed from start to finish. the procedure is relatively painless during it but a lot of swelling does occur afterwards (well did for me anyway).

sadly i had it done again this time having 3000 grafts as hair down the middle of my head was thinning. Now im 6 months into the recovery after the 2nd op and the results are looking amazing but it will take 18 momnths to fully see the benefits.

Anyone whos curious or thinking about one i dont mind giving them info as im pretty well educated on hair transplants now and have been through 2. Just pm me and ill get back to you.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

not sure if i am losing my hair due to gear or through pattern baldness as i age,i am 34 now,only have my grand dad to compare to in my family as i dont have any other male blood relatives,grandad still has quite a lot of hair for his age (76 i think) and i seem to be thinning in the same places he has.

hairline is def receeding and developing a sunroof a bit at the back,but i shave my hair on a number 0 anyway so its not really noticeable,no doubt i'll go down the bic route over the next few years anyway.

Overall hair growth rate is like others on this thread getting faster all the time i think,i'm like a carpet if it all grows in all over my body lol


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

To be fair Bri, given that you are a cursed ginge it's probably no bad thing to be going bald.

:lol: :lol: :lol:

(Don't kill me please  )


----------



## delboy delts (Jun 19, 2008)

THANKS FOR THAT MART ME OLD MATE,! STILL MESSING WITH THE PERFECT HAIR STYLE,MOHICAN AGAIN NOW,NO BLONDE THOUGH.! HA HA.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

dmcc said:


> To be fair Bri, given that you are a cursed ginge it's probably no bad thing to be going bald.
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> (Don't kill me please  )


thats it.

you heartless bastrd you.

your on a 5 picture suspension,dont dare look look at the next 5 nudey pics i post of me in the AL.

actually no mate,you know what your right its actually a perfectly true comment,i should be thanking my lucky stars the ginge is slowly falling out,continue letching at will:thumbup1: :lol:


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE (Apr 28, 2008)

Scottyboyz said:


> With reference to the guy that said hes going for the hair transplant heres my experience with it.
> 
> Ive had 2 hair transplants over the course of 3 years. Im now well chuffed with my thick hair and new hairline. The technique for those interested is called FUE. This process is virtually scarless (when i mean virtually i mean that you have microscopic white dots on your head on the back where the follicles have been removed) and produces excellent results in terms of coverage and density (thickness). Noone who doesnt know u have had one can even detect you have had one as its that good
> 
> ...


I thought the normal way was for them to cut a slice out of the back of your scalp and then take the hairs from there?

Also how much were your ops?


----------



## Big Boy (May 12, 2009)

Scottyboyz said:


> With reference to the guy that said hes going for the hair transplant heres my experience with it.
> 
> Ive had 2 hair transplants over the course of 3 years. Im now well chuffed with my thick hair and new hairline. The technique for those interested is called FUE. This process is virtually scarless (when i mean virtually i mean that you have microscopic white dots on your head on the back where the follicles have been removed) and produces excellent results in terms of coverage and density (thickness). Noone who doesnt know u have had one can even detect you have had one as its that good
> 
> ...


how do i post mark him guys i cant work the damn internet lol?? :beer:


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I was going bald anyway so it doesn't bother me! I've shaved it off for years


----------



## Jsb (Mar 30, 2009)

if i go bald im gonna shave my head, cant do the comb over thing.

quite fortunate though i follow my dads genetics very well so far in life, and he has a full head of thick dark hair at 70, beard gone grey mind you but i can tolerate that looks distinguished the chicks dig it


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

I have been slowly receding since I was 18, 28 now and I don't think the gear has affected it much if at all.


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

If i was going bald i would save all my money i would have spent on dht blocker, potoins, lotions and go for the hair transplant, then you can take gear all you want with out worrying about anything.


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Luckily it wasn't a problem for me and hopefully still won't be. I have unnaturally thick head of hair so could stand partial loss. Good job as the numerous scars on my bonce from rugby and been hit over head with a bottle on more than one occassion, I look a right rough [email protected] when shaved!! Last time I tried a number 1 I got turned away from bars in Manchester!


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Thankfully not. Its my worst nightmare to be honest!

Every time I visit home more and more of my friends seem to have gone bald. I'm only 28!


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

def losing mine, quite fast now, started at the back and has spread right across the top of my head, very thin now.

Not too fussed tbh, apart from the fact I have a head shaped like a bollock, so shaving it off will be "interesting" :lol:

If i had money spare I'd maybe go the hair transplant route if only to not become the stereotypical bald headed bber, but I imagine its a fortune so no chance.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

At 40 now and i've a good head of hair so i guess i've missed any MPB. (no one to compare to..)


----------



## Dizzee (Mar 30, 2009)

Im 21, and if i look at photos of me now and from the beginning of last year when i started my first course i have definatly lost some hair, its thinning quite a bit on top, and even though my hair is uslally kept around 2 inches long you can still see my scalp under bright lights.

Id say it was the proviron that really accelerated it, its gutting too as im pretty self conscious about my mop! Id say in 2 years time ill have to shave it all off.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Thank god for people like J Stretham eh!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

not bald but thinner than I was..

saying that my bro went totally bald at 20 and i'm 26 and still have a full head.. albeit thinner.. it's still there..

pretty much..

in the right lighting..


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Keep telling yourself that DB. The hairs can hear you - they are swayed by your self belief into growing back (not that they need to, of course). 

I went bald when I opened my gym - true story. Total stress for months on end and I went from full head of hair to MPB / receeding in 3 months.


----------



## Concrete (Nov 19, 2009)

bigbob33 said:


> I was going bald anyway so it doesn't bother me! I've shaved it off for years


I'm with Bob. Always knew I was going to go bald from an early age. Runs in the family in a big way. Started thinning at 20, started wet-shaving it at 23. Never looked back.

Nearly half my life with a shiny bonce now. It's no big deal.


----------



## daleyy (Nov 24, 2010)

I went bald after my first cycle speaded it up but just got treatment from a hair clinic for my head... did a scalp pigment same as a tatoo but makes it look real just like having a full head of hair skin head style looks sick.. Now i got no fear of loosing more hair  Wouldnt ever do a transplant though maybe 30,000 and it never really always works


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Never lost a hair, my grandad had a full head of hair at 85


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

The Raptor said:


> Never lost a hair, my grandad had a full head of hair at 85


Was he using roids? Lol


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

roids don't make you lose hair, genetics does. 99% of bald men never took gear.. they are just genetically sensitive to DHT at the scalp; only testosterone converts to DHT, other gear does not....

with dutasteride, even test won't speed things up if you're prone.. i used test from ages 19-28 and again 38-40, and I still have the same hair (albeit with a few more greys now!!)


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

I find it quite intreging when people sak this question.

How do any of you even know gear made you go bald in the first place?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I was going bold anyway but i think using gear has definitely sped it up. Receeding a lot and im only 24.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

ausbuilt said:


> roids don't make you lose hair, genetics does. 99% of bald men never took gear.. they are just genetically sensitive to DHT at the scalp; *only testosterone converts to DHT, other gear does not....*
> 
> with dutasteride, even test won't speed things up if you're prone.. i used test from ages 19-28 and again 38-40, and I still have the same hair (albeit with a few more greys now!!)


Dbol???


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

The thing is how would you know if its down to gear or a natural occurence ?


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

gemilky69 said:


> The thing is how would you know if its down to gear or a natural occurence ?


thats what ive always said until I saw this thread http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/123323-hair-loss-17-days.html


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

andysutils said:


> thats what ive always said until I saw this thread http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/123323-hair-loss-17-days.html


I never read every post sorry mate, l do know lads who claim there's fell out due to gear...


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

gemilky69 said:


> *I never read every post sorry mate*, l do know lads who claim there's fell out due to gear...


???


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

andysutils said:


> ???


You said thats what you said and l hadnt spotted it...


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

gemilky69 said:


> You said thats what you said and l hadnt spotted it...


ah sorry gotcha, what you think about that?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

andysutils said:


> ah sorry gotcha, what you think about that?


Yeah bit worrying isnt it....

Mind you would it actually stop any of us ??


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

gemilky69 said:


> Yeah bit worrying isnt it....
> 
> Mind you would it actually stop any of us ??


Well i aint feckin throwin mine away, nor giving them away if that answers your question


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Ive read a lot on that dustasteride but Im not convinced you will take it without having a serious fight on your hands afterwards.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Sy. said:


> Nope I have gorgeous flowing locks


I havent seen hair as full or as thick as mine since 80s porn


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

I starting going bald at 15-16, using test only actually made it start growing back, but then the tren killed that haha


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Malibu said:


> I starting going bald at 15-16, using test only actually made it start growing back, *but then the tren killed that haha*


you had to go and spoil it didnt you mate, naughty sh1t that tren


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

I was balding slowly before aas. It hasn't sped up. More concerned about the extra hair that's sprouting up in other places since using aas


----------



## Pav Singh B. (Nov 6, 2010)

baldness runs in my family, my dad was pretty much bald before gear aswell.. lucky it hasn't hit me as bad yet!


----------



## RyanH (Jun 9, 2011)

Does this include the balls?


----------



## Trojan_Pony (Jul 15, 2010)

Sk1nny said:


> I was balding slowly before aas. It hasn't sped up. More concerned about the extra hair that's sprouting up in other places since using aas


Pretty much this. I only wish this new hair that's sprouting from my shoulders could be transplanted to the top of my head.


----------



## WJay (Jul 4, 2011)

gerg said:


> is this like the Daz doorstep challenge?


lol


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

ive heard using bold on a 30degree wash is great for getting rid of back acne


----------



## maverick1888 (Feb 9, 2011)

My wee heads been bald all its days with no complaints.


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

ausbuilt said:


> roids don't make you lose hair, genetics does. 99% of bald men never took gear.. they are just genetically sensitive to DHT at the scalp; only testosterone converts to DHT, other gear does not....
> 
> with dutasteride, even test won't speed things up if you're prone.. i used test from ages 19-28 and again 38-40, and I still have the same hair (albeit with a few more greys now!!)


To how much extent does test increase MBP percentage wise? There must be some direct effects or studies on this


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

musio said:


> To how much extent does test increase MBP percentage wise? There must be some direct effects or studies on this


its easy- 5-7% of test converts to DHT..

people with MPB are DHT sensitive in the scalp..

lets put it this way.. 250mg/test every 3 weeks is TRT dose..

if you have 250mg/test every week.. your on 3x the TRT dose..

so you have 3x the DHT..

who does 250mg/week???

lets say you do 500mg/week.. well then you have 6x the DHT level..

so lets just say if 1x propecia hits 70% of the DHT... you have 30% left.. at normal test/dht levels.. but if you have 6x the DHT..

lets do the maths.

250mg test=12.5mg DHT.. at TRT dose thats over 3 weeks..

so about 4mg DHT (round numbers here) in a week for a normal male..

you take 250mg test/week, then you have 12.5mg DHT..

you take 500mg/test/week.. you have 25mg DHT....

a normal male with 4mg, takes 1x propecia.. and reduces dht 70%=so 1.2mg DHT left..

our 500mg/week male with 25mg DHT takes 1x propecia, reduces DHT 70%, has 7.5mg left..

well even with 1x propecia, our 500mg/week test taker has 7.5mg DHT, and our normal guy has 1.2g..

in fact our BB on 500mg/test/week has nearly twice the DHT of a normal guy not taking propecia....

so how much faster will he go bald?? i'd say at least twice as fast as normal....

but thats why with AAS you really need to take 1-2 duta's a day... you can then take 1g of test and have less DHT than a normal guy taking 1 x propecia..


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks for the reply Aus!  Now we've got you here sharing, i'm going to let it all out now.

Finasteride is so harsh, it's scary to even think about taking...but this sounds interesting - I've never heard about dutasteride - I started a thread here actually http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/159921-hair-loss-cycle-inevitable.html

Could dutasteride be the answer i'm looking for?

Is duta it that effective? Do you have to take it a long time before and after cycle to keep your hair? Is it the holy grail for keeping your hair? (well, chemically it works out but are there studies to support? Would indiana jones fight his way though the temple for this stuff?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

ive read 40% of men have the mpb gene.... if you double both the yes and no % answers on the poll removing the other answers its close aswell


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

ausbuilt said:


> but thats why with AAS you really need to take 1-2 duta's a day... you can then take 1g of test and have less DHT than a normal guy taking 1 x propecia..


taking dutas for hair loss is just wrong imo, with the potentioal side effects from it and the fact its found to still be in your system 6month+ after taking your last dose, its like getting someone to squeeze your spot with a sledge hammer.

i think ppl that go to this extent to save there hair line need the heads checked

bad advice imo


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

Stop being gay and embrace the baldness. Chicks dig a biced head. FACT /!!!!!


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

stone14 said:


> taking dutas for hair loss is just wrong imo, with the potentioal side effects from it and the fact its found to still be in your system 6month+ after taking your last dose, its like getting someone to squeeze your spot with a sledge hammer.
> 
> i think ppl that go to this extent to save there hair line need the heads checked
> 
> bad advice imo


funny you should mention spots.... I take Dutas to stop getting spots/acne on 2g+ test that i take... and it works.. no acne with a total of 3.6g injectables plus extra orals.. i would take dutas over accutane ANY day...

theres no perfect med...its a question of a tool for a job... and whether you can deal with the sides... i find the sides with dutas minimal- managed with armidex.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

bennyrock said:


> Stop being gay and embrace the baldness. Chicks dig a biced head. FACT /!!!!!


LAWLZ if only.


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Apr 4, 2009)

bennyrock said:


> Stop being gay and embrace the baldness. Chicks dig a biced head. FACT /!!!!!


in your ****ing dreams they do


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

WallsOfJericho said:


> in your ****ing dreams they do


I'm getting de ja vu lol bud, agreed.

Speaking as someone with considerable thinning at the back, and who has shaved his his head from bic level to my current number 1-2, this whole myth of women preferring bald heads is just that, a myth.

They'll accept it if you have a good looking enough face but given the choice of a man they fancy with short hair or styled hair they will almost all pick hair, fact. I'm talking single fit women here btw not someones wife or longterm partner.

There are ways to lighten the blow though. A slight tan, and facial hair make it much more bearable but I make no secret of the fact that a full head of hair is a very high priority for me in the future. I am seriously envious of lads who actually grow hair on cycle lol.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

ausbuilt said:


> funny you should mention spots.... I take Dutas to stop getting spots/acne on 2g+ test that i take... and it works.. no acne with a total of 3.6g injectables plus extra orals.. i would take dutas over accutane ANY day...
> 
> theres no perfect med...its a question of a tool for a job... and whether you can deal with the sides... i find the sides with dutas minimal- managed with armidex.


yeh its great for hair line and spots, i took it for spots and worked great, but your body needs dht which dutas iliminates so long term use imo is a bad idea, and i just dont like the long active life it has if you run a normal cycle + pct + time off then back on.. and only use dutas while on cycle, then your still on dutas all year, ive read studies years ago that have found dutas still active up to 6-7month after taking the last 0.5mg daily dose.

my main problem with it is that it can be pasted on through sperm to a woman and the damage and deformaties it will do to a male fetus which is why i said it was bad advice as i think many will see dutas as the miracle drug it can be towards hair line and acne but miss out the side effects and the fact that its active life is soo long after you last take it.

alot of young lads will want to keep there hair line and acne free but also get there end away and not realise the damage they will do to kids if they are male fetus/ babies... thats the big problem lol

.................................

also people take fin for hair loss which has an active life of only a few days but its hair loss effects are greatly towards the top/crown of the head and had very littls effect on the forehead hairline, im sure dutas effects both points of hairloss. i cant remeber the ins and outs now but there is a diffrence in the hair folicles at both points and the dht (I and II) that effects them.

i took fin for hair loss and it increased my oily skin/ spots greatly, which says to me if you inhibit only I or II your body will either increase the other to compensate or because there is more test to converst so it will increase the other, so if you use fin for hair loss and are acne prone you cant win with that 1 lol


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

WallsOfJericho said:


> in your ****ing dreams they do


Its a proven fact that my Female attention went up loads when i took razor to scalp. FACT


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

digitalis said:


> I'm getting de ja vu lol bud, agreed.
> 
> Speaking as someone with considerable thinning at the back, and who has shaved his his head from bic level to my current number 1-2, this whole myth of women preferring bald heads is just that, a myth.
> 
> ...


So are you going down the propecia route then?


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

ash1981 said:


> So are you going down the propecia route then?


No way bud. That stuff causes some serious sexual side effects, which kind of negates the whole point of having hair for me i.e.to get laid.

Heard more than a few blokes with perma impotence, or some even losing penis size. And before anyone says they are rare examples, they're not. At all.

So for the time being the probably useless combo of nizoral, biotin and inositol. When I have enough ££ will get a consultation from a top hair transplant surgeon or just wait it out for more advanced techniques which are apparently very close to happening.

The frustrating thing is I know the "big 3" (minox, finasteride and nizoral) work, at the very least to stop more loss but imagine having the impotence from finasrteride and the premature ageing that minox can cause.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Never had to worry about MBP , everyone in my family has thick and fast growing hair, even the old ones in our family 72, 80, 95 years old has their full head of hair.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

bennyrock said:


> Its a proven fact that my Female attention went up loads when i took razor to scalp. FACT


Wrong, your female attention went up because they can smell the fact your a test fuelled animal


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

digitalis said:


> No way bud. That stuff causes some serious sexual side effects, which kind of negates the whole point of having hair for me i.e.to get laid.
> 
> Heard more than a few blokes with perma impotence, or some even losing penis size. And before anyone says they are rare examples, they're not. At all.
> 
> ...


dht is what makes a man a man voice hair confidence attitude sex drive etc etc, so to reduce dht will reduce sex drive and can kill libido, most think its testosterone but in reality test plays a small part in these and dht is the daddy, you cant loos penis size but you can have reduces blood volume to your penis from having low dht and lowered libido which will make you penis errection smaller


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

stone14 said:


> dht is what makes a man a man voice hair confidence attitude sex drive etc etc, so to reduce dht will reduce sex drive and can kill libido, most think its testosterone but in reality test plays a small part in these and dht is the daddy, you cant loos penis size but you can have reduces blood volume to your penis from having low dht and lowered libido which will make you penis errection smaller


exactly.. 5-7% of test converts to DHT, and its this DHT that gives you all those nice androgenic qualities..

When using fina, duta etc, you MUST used an AI to lower oestrogen very low, so that its lower than your lowered DHT levels... this then lets you have a libido..


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> Never had to worry about MBP , everyone in my family has thick and fast growing hair, even the old ones in our family 72, 80, 95 years old has their full head of hair.


of course.. MPB is GENETIC... taking gear has NO effect if you where never going to have the issue in the first place!!!

I have a full head of hair, am in my 40s, take 2g+ of test (total of 3.6g injectables) for 8months (plus numerous previous cycles at 1g test)

I dont have an enlarged prostate.. nor do i have hair loss... in fact the only hair issue I have is growing it out of my ears and nose as I age,and , from my AAS use in my 20s, hair across my traps... and now my lats from the high dose androgens! LOL never had it b4


----------



## achilles88 (Aug 27, 2010)

starting my 1st course on 10th of jan, this is one thing i hope doesnt affect me


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Hope I don't go bald! I've heard it's your mothers father who you get the gene from.. Is there any truth to that or broscience? My dad is bald, my mums dad had a full head of hair I believe..


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

not read any of the posts but i have been on the bits for a few decades,50 now and i aint bald although i choose to, and on another note i no a guy that has been heavy on for over 30 years and has his hair in a pony tail although he is italian lol so imo its down to your genes


----------



## Slight of hand (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm 40 and don't suffer from MPB, although i do lose more hair it seems to replace itself. The quality of my hair degrades but it's still there.

The grey onset seems to be accelerating though, maybe that is due to having 2 stunning daughters, now they go to nightlclubs i feel the need to get bigger evermore..:mad:


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

SonOfZeus said:


> Hope I don't go bald! I've heard it's your mothers father who you get the gene from.. Is there any truth to that or broscience? My dad is bald, my mums dad had a full head of hair I believe..


Down to genes mate, those genes can also skip family members for example two brothers yet one hair starts to recede, while the other has a full head of hair. If you're gentically predisposed to go bald the you will, gear will obviously accelerate this.


----------



## Andy Y (Nov 22, 2010)

I was already pretty bald and have shaved my head for years before using


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

SonOfZeus said:


> Hope I don't go bald! I've heard it's your mothers father who you get the gene from.. Is there any truth to that or broscience? My dad is bald, my mums dad had a full head of hair I believe..


its complete bro science.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

I was going @ 29 so gear made no obvious effect to me


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Have not found an answer to the question, can you use Dut on cycle only, do you have to take for a couple of weeks/months before and after?

Can Dut also be used for prostate protection in the same way as above? And lastly Aus mentioned taking an AI while using, at what dose?

Cheers, just some stuff thats been on my mind.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

hendrix said:


> Have not found an answer to the question, can you use Dut on cycle only, do you have to take for a couple of weeks/months before and after?
> 
> Can Dut also be used for prostate protection in the same way as above? And lastly Aus mentioned taking an AI while using, at what dose?
> 
> Cheers, just some stuff thats been on my mind.


- its simple- MPB means you will go bald without gear. Gear may accelerate it as your DHT levels will be higher. Fina/reduce DHT levels.

-DHT is not a bad thing-its responsible for giving you wood, and making you a man... problems is some people have more receptors in the skin (so get bad acne on cycle), some in the scalp (so go bald, on cycle or not) and some in the prostate (and surprise, most men with prostate issues never took gear).

I'm 42 this year, have a full head of hair (but, my sides are grey flecked, and grey hair is dry and brittle, and compared to normal hair, so my consistency is changing.. but i have hte same coverage) I have no prostate prob (PSA blood test clear), and.. as you see on avi, with over 2g+ test, 1.6g anabolics, and 150mg/day oxys.. no acne... (i get teh occasional spot, but thats it)...so really depends on your distribution of DHT receptors, and your genetics..

-taking 1x fina or 1x duta a day is a joke- thats the dosage for a NORMAL man...

-fina prevents 70% of the conversion of test to DHT... well, and 5-7% of all test (natural or injected) converts to DHT

-this means that on 500mg test/week, you have 6x the test level of a normal man (since TRT dose is about 250mg/3weeks).

-now 250mg/3weeks is about 83mg/week. 7% of that is 5.8mg of DHT.

-taking 500mg of test/week.. gives you 35mg of DHT week in ADDITION to your own.. before you shut down.. but you can see roughly that 35mg is roughly 6x 5.8mg right?

-so take 1x fina- stops 70% of conversion- so 500mg/week test, and 1x fina tab= (1-0.07)x35=10.5mg DHT...

-if you took 1x fina and no AAS, you'd have say 1.74mg DHT.

-I hope you can all follow that by taking 500mg test/week, AND 1x fina, you have 10.5mg DHT, as opposed to 1.74 if you took fina and no gear, so you have once again, 6.03x the DHT level by taking AAS, even with FINA.

-now if you're not prone to MPB, you dont even need the fina...BUT if you are shedding hair, do you see you need to take a higher dose of fina, but more importantly you're better of with Duta, that reduces DHT 90%???

as for an AI, like arimidex.. well if you you have double the DHT level (10.5mg) of a normal man (5.8mg), even with the fina while taking gear, you don't need any extra AI than you'd take with your test anyway...

but if you take Duta, and reduce DHT 90% or if you take 2x duta tabs/day.. which is more effective when on 500mg+ test, the you need 2mg of arimidex a day.. or 1x letro..


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks Aus, thats great info, sorry for all the hair questions, I may even have repeated a couple over a few threads lol. Probably doing your head in mate.

One last thing, do you use the Duts on cycle only and at start of cyle or start earlier?

And you do seem to have a good head of the stuff mate, Like you I am in the 40 zone. What is that ear stuff all about? I am on test at the moment and is growing like ivy


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

hendrix said:


> Thanks Aus, thats great info, sorry for all the hair questions, I may even have repeated a couple over a few threads lol. Probably doing your head in mate.
> 
> One last thing, do you use the Duts on cycle only and at start of cyle or start earlier?
> 
> And you do seem to have a good head of the stuff mate, Like you I am in the 40 zone. What is that ear stuff all about? I am on test at the moment and is growing like ivy


look if you have MPB issues.. you shold be on duta or fina ALWAYS.. and double the dose at least when on AAS...

As for the ear hair.. and eye brows.. and nostril hair.. unrelated to AAS.. happens to every man as he ages.. :crying:


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

Im already thinning out, may aswell speed up the process and get big, rather than delay the inevitable skin head


----------



## Dazzaa (Jan 13, 2012)

I got a bushy head of hair, always told my the barbers it's a thick head lol well of hair i mean :clap:

but that said, my dad went bold fairly young! So i guess even though i got chewbacca on my head i still gotta watch out for the hair fairy


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

halfways there anyhoo, might as well get big now and squash anyone that takes the ****.


----------



## DELxxxBOY (Oct 6, 2011)

Question??

Starting first test cycle next week and im prone to MPB so have been on 1mg propecia for 5-6 months now it has almost stopped all shedding only sides that i notice are decrease in libido.. Regarding what aus mentioned while on cycle (500mg test e pw) how much should i increase the propecia too??? 2 mg s day or more? Fkin stuffs expensive too : (. Also where do u get duta? Is it prescribed from doctor or can u just buy it?? Cheers fellas! ; )


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

DELxxxBOY said:


> Question??
> 
> Starting first test cycle next week and im prone to MPB so have been on 1mg propecia for 5-6 months now it has almost stopped all shedding only sides that i notice are decrease in libido.. Regarding what aus mentioned while on cycle (500mg test e pw) how much should i increase the propecia too??? 2 mg s day or more? Fkin stuffs expensive too : (. Also where do u get duta? Is it prescribed from doctor or can u just buy it?? Cheers fellas! ; )


You can buy duta and fina from allday and united pharmacies. Dosage wise you need to refer to Ausbuilt's post on the last page.


----------



## Drew1975 (Jan 3, 2012)

i like a bold ass me ...them hairy one's ant no good


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

According to most of the women on here, they like their men bald anyway, so we've nothing to worry about.

Long term I'm more bothered about going bald than permanent shut down tbh.


----------



## UKLifter88 (Sep 19, 2011)

It's bald - not bold


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Never on the gear tho the mrs could do that easy


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

ANABOLIC-EDGE said:


> How can you tell!!!? Whether it was genetics or the gear?
> 
> The way I looked at it was that if your gonna go bald you will, gear or not, so just get on with it!
> 
> However I would strongly consider a hair transplant when I recede further. Does anyone know if they can do a good job of them yet?


looking at shrek rooney id say no lad!


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Dux said:


> According to most of the women on here, they like their men bald anyway, so we've nothing to worry about.
> 
> Long term I'm more bothered about going bald than permanent shut down tbh.


aint the same women ive been talking to then mate :lol:


----------



## nanob0t (May 25, 2011)

i was , got worst, minoxidil didnt helped herm!

**** it then


----------



## Barman (Feb 29, 2012)

Started loseing it when i was 16- 17 still have alot of hair but my hair got ticker and fuller on test and on eq ha but i think orals can get you also on how much ur taking over all


----------

